# help me look



## dolfie4320 (Aug 24, 2009)

can ya help me on the bloodline by eye anything will help because i cant find other pics of pitbulls but cant find a match ples help oh yeah he is 3months thanks


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry not without papers, with pappers you could tell yourself.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

He honestly looks like a bully and gameline cross. I would just call him a pit bull.


----------



## dolfie4320 (Aug 24, 2009)

i got papers but what do i look for


----------



## dolfie4320 (Aug 24, 2009)

really what makes u think bully and what makes u think game cuz he is really short


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

He doesn't look too short in the pic. Okay, so look for names that pop out at you like Razors edge, Gotty, ect. May wanna start looking a few generations back though, not too many new line dogs. DO you have a scanner?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

dolfie4320 said:


> really what makes u think bully and what makes u think game cuz he is really short


He's got a R/E face, a gotti like chest, but the coloring throws me off, also the bone mass isn't too bully.


----------



## dolfie4320 (Aug 24, 2009)

no i dont.....what else you think he looks good i mean what size am i looking at and how much lbs can u give me a guess


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

that all really depends on what his parents and grandparents look like. He could be anywhere from 25 to 100 lbs depending on what you bought(pedigree) if he's an American Bully, average, he could get up to 75lbs and if he's APBT, then up to 65lbs. The only way to really know what you're gonna get is look at the pedigree and look at the parents.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

what's the rule of thumb guys? Something like take his weight at 4 months and multiply it by 3 and that's probably what you can expect for him to get up to. Correct me if that was wrong.... anyone


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

weight at 4 months doubled, will be close to full maturity weight. ---shane


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Just post up some parents or other ancestors names?


----------



## karma09 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Razors Edge Pocket Bully and she just got her ears clipped and she looks almost just like that in the face....but she is almost 4 mon. and is only 18 lbs and about 12 in. tall


----------



## dolfie4320 (Aug 24, 2009)

he is like the same but he weights 22


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

This guy is not a pocket bully, for sure.


----------



## dolfie4320 (Aug 24, 2009)

so what ya think did ya look at the other pixs i posted what do ya think now


----------

